# Old Sears Craftsman Snowthrower



## edawg (Jan 9, 2009)

I have inherited an old Sears Snowthrower from a family member. I had to rebuild the carb and change the spark plug. I runs but I received no air cleaner assembly with just a bare carb. My main concern is this right? According to the guys at my local small engine repair shop is that this is normal. I understand not having an air filter in there but not a housing on the carb. I have used it now twice and it works but snow does blow back towards the carb. This is a Tecumseh H70 (143.696102 or H70-130205E) on I guess a AMF/NOMA blower made for Sears with the number 536.918300. I am hard pressed to find out if this needs a housing for the carb and where I can find parts for the blower portion since it still works and runs great being 30+ years old. Any info or steering in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
edawg


----------



## bmwe0692 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Craftsman blower*

The shield over the carb keeps the gas warm, so the gas doesn't freeze up

and stall the motor out. Also if snow gets into the carb throat and the gas 

can freeze up stalling it out. I have a craftsman 8 h.p. 26" trac-drive, 

536-885910, 143-806082. It shows the part # 35057A cover, carburetor. 

Don't know if it is no longer available, but you might go to other blowers and 

get some measurements of the cover. Try to make your own or see if a small

engine repair shop has some out back you can retro-fit and make use of. 

Hope this helps T.J.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

I looked up the engine under the 143 #, the carb cover in no longer available new from either Sears or Tec, but go to ebay ,under Tecumseh carb cover and there are some there , hope this helps.


----------



## edawg (Jan 9, 2009)

*Thanks!*

*bmwe0692* and *bser* thank you for the info and suggestions. I did go on ebay and bought a heat box for my H70. This is one of the last things to get other than control cables and belts. The belt cover is also missing but I am going to build my own after the snow season is over. If you or anyone has any more ideas please let me know and thanks again for the info and leads.

edawg


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

I the future if you need a diagram for Sears go to www.sears.com , then click on parts ,then type in model # ,as for all other look ups I use www.partstree.com Keep warm, it was -26 most of the day here.


----------



## edawg (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks bser. I am waiting for my carb heater cover that I ordered on Ebay to arrive. I now need two new skids and scraper blade but Sears is no help on the scraper blade. They have replaced the skids with similar ones but they are $20 a piece. If anyone has any info on the scraper blade please let me know since it is worn down to the tunnel on one side and is not clearing snow evenly.

and I will try to stay warm.

thanks,
edawg


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

i made one my self out of flat steel stock and drilled some holes in it to line it up with tunnel and it saved a bunch of money made it for like 7 dollars for 3 inch wide steel width of machine


----------



## tallitalianman (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello everyone i am looking for a part number 90053833 pinion 8 tooth and a bottom panel and shute deflecter for my 8hp trac drive snow thrower. Its in the shop now waiting on these parts i just had my 5 hp same style delivered today runs great. I hope someone can help Frank


----------

